# 3m hurdle ?



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i think it's 3m in FR? 

haven't seen any clear enough vids. does the dog rely on getting a footing with it's rear feet to propel it vertically up the hurdle then use its front feet to heave its body to the top.

a 3m hurdle is impressive, is it a climbing action? not a "hurdle"proper?

a have done an agilty foundation course and know how impressive a 3m hurdle is and know it's prolly beyond the majority of dogs ability.

any clarification on the actual mechanics appreciatted.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There is a 2.3 meter palisade in French Ring, and a 4.5 meter long jump, but nothing that is 3 meters specifically. Well, actually the long jump can be as short as 3 meters, if the person goes for the minimum number of points.

These photos (stills captured from video) show one of my dogs on the palisade, both the technique of going up and coming down.










Also if you go on YouTube and look for FRIII videos, most will have dogs doing the palisade in the first little bit, since the jumps are first, so you can see the technique.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2liX8YzpX4 - it's the third jump in the video, about 20 seconds in


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kadi, are there strips to help with grip or is the front just boards? I can't see from the angle of your photos.

DFrost


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Just boards, typically roughs sawn cedar. They are cut into .1 meter slats, which is the increase the points are based on.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It's just horizontal boards. Rough cut. This isn't at maximum height, but you can see what the boards look like.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks Kadi, dam shame the first still has (don't take this personal) got your head in it lol thats the shot i really wanted to look at in detail

so am i correct in saying the dog is actually scaling the wall by gripping with and launching from his back feet on the horizontal borads.

to test this all it would require was a frictionless wall.

does this make it hard in trials without standard specs on the condstruction eg the boards were not same size as dog trained therefore i lost points??

thanks for sharing, i am nothing but impressed, shows the versatilty of the mal, i only ever seen one dobe in a ME video and have never seen any other breed do this, not sayin they can't just never seen one.

that yr dog nice - don't think i will be tryin this with my GSD, many GSD's around that can???


this looks high risk on dog both up and down, what's the break down on injury/long term effects??

cheers will follow links.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

These all have a palisade in the first 30-40 seconds, from different angles so you can see how the dogs get up and over.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qwewv8ZFWI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhDulG-t5Xk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzA-UJq0WAE

There are standard specs for the palisade in terms of the width of the boards, and also the allowed length. Since the jump is increased in increments of 0.10 meters, the additional boards are also the same heights.

The jump does put a lot of wear and tear on the dogs, but I see more injuries from other parts of French Ring, mainly impacts in the protection work, than I do from the jumps. Although there is a right and wrong way to teach the palisade, a dog who launches off the top is more prone to injury.

The photos are of my old (12 yrs) dog Cali when she was much younger, the videos are all of my dogs also.

Some GSD can do this, there are quite a few FRIII GSD's in France, but from what I've seen they tend to be not quite as large/heavy as some of the dogs you see in Sch.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks look forward to the vids, 

i actually would like to see the sch routine with something more challenging than what there is, i believe the obstacle was larger in previous rules but got changed and made easier??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

holy crap in the suggestions bar when you got to your vid see vid title below in bold. some french dude with a mohawk is picking a pup up by pinching its neck with his fingers and lifting it off the ground at around 1.05, geeeeesuuuuus. while biting a rag, is that SOP. i couldn't watch rest of vid.

BTW yr first link was very nice, will get onto others.

please let me know if what the mohawk is doing is considered OK - seems out of line to me??


Belgian Malinois 2,5months Defence


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kadi, anyone, know the record height for the palisade? I heard it was around 13+ ft? (4meters?) by a Mal.

My 13lb JRT would run up and touch an 8ft sealing when the grankids messed with the laser light. I took that away from them fast when I found out. I was the one that had to repaint all the scratches created. ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> holy crap in the suggestions bar when you got to your vid see vid title below in bold. some french dude with a mohawk is picking a pup up by pinching its neck with his fingers and lifting it off the ground at around 1.05, geeeeesuuuuus. while biting a rag, is that SOP. i couldn't watch rest of vid.
> 
> BTW yr first link was very nice, will get onto others.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty practiced to me...I couldnt tell if it was lifting up by the collar, or a neckpinch was involved...looks like SOP for those guys, didn't look like the pup cared much, or thought it was over the line...not something I commonly do, but have seen it done by more than a couple people...I would not try that with your 70+ lb 5 month old pup though...LOL

People used to get mad if they saw me carrying big fat pups around by their neck scruff or there loosed skin on their faces, I assure you those pups were in no discomfort, I had one fall asleep in the air, they weren't mals though...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers, just looked odd/extreme to me, i think i will leave that in my "techiques not to try" file along with flanking, prongs and e-collars. 

BTW PM sent


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> thanks for sharing, i am nothing but impressed, shows the versatilty of the mal, i only ever seen one dobe in a ME video and have never seen any other breed do this, not sayin they can't just never seen one.











2.2 meter wall
Baldur v Schloss Hexental
:wink:


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Not a ring spec palisade, and it's set at about 7+' but here's one of my males. Palisade is at about the 8 sec. mark:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfdyPxk6nX4

Ang


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

fwiw, i teach a dog to run (up) the wall not "jump" it in any way shape or form. imo momentum gets em up not jumping ability
harder to teach em to run down tho 

do this with pets all the time to boost confidence.....start low angle and work to vertical...sure that's the same basic method most everyone uses regardless of whether it's for comp or not....helps to have the owner on the other side peeking over or whatever when starting out with the fearbabies


----------

